# Pay as you go - Mobile Broadband



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

Is there such a thing as this in Dubai?
I have a t-mobile one in the uk, where I bought the USB modem and can top up by the day, week or month.

I am moving out next week, but I work remotely a lot so I want to get mobile broadband incase my internet connection is not up and running when I get there.

Also with the broadband, who is the best provider?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

danjlav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there such a thing as this in Dubai?
> I have a t-mobile one in the uk, where I bought the USB modem and can top up by the day, week or month.
> ...



Hi Dan,

There are two Telecommunications Providers - Etisalat and Du. (I think Du only provide Mobile Phone services though...).

Anyway, you can check out the list of Mobile Internet data packages that Etisalat offer at Welcome to Etisalat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Etisalat

3.5G Data Packages

3.5G USB Modem


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Perfect, thanks very much guys.

Cheers
Dan


----------

